
Hey, Computer Scientists Stop Hating on the Humanities - bootload
https://www.wired.com/2017/04/hey-computer-scientists-stop-hating-humanities/
======
orionblastar
I studied computer science. I took critical thinking, logic, psychology,
ethics, and philosophy classes. I would not say I am an expert at them, but I
took them.

There is a huge difference between computer jobs and humanity jobs because
computer jobs can automate things and save money. So employers are more likely
to pay a comp sci degree holder than a humanities degree holder a certain
amount of money.

People with comp sci degrees know more math and science as well.

I don't hate humanities, I wish I knew more about them. I got a lot of hate
from humanities students when I was studying comp sci. I am not better, just
different.

I earned more money because I got good results and know how to debug so a
program runs faster and uses less memory. It is teachable to other people as
well.

IT is customer service, the employees of your employer are your customers and
you have to help with tech support or fixing bugs for them etc. One coworker
had an attitude that he was not customer service because he had no change
drawer. He didn't last long.

I've been called a nerd, a geek, lame, etc by other employees and I can't
attack back by calling them a name. I have to find a way to help them and be
nice. It is very hard to understand unless you worked under those conditions.

